# لمحبي التصميم الميكانيكي : موقع ممتاز



## يونس فاخر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

من خلال تصفحي في الشبكة عثرت بالصدفة على هذا الموقع الممتاز في اعمال التصميم الميكانيكي 
واليكم رابط الموقع :
http://www.efunda.com/designstandards/design_home.cfm

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الموقع اكثر من رائع .

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .

تقبل فائق التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## gmotor (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يونس فاخر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ياروعة الرد الجميل ياأخي البغدادي 
وجزاكما الله خيرا اكثر ياأخوتي gmotor ومبتديءلينوكس


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (22 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابو زيد حمزة (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي جهدك الطيب وزادك من فضله


----------



## فتوح (18 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## agkishta (18 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور أخي الكريم
رائع بحق


----------



## KSA_ENG (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخ يونس الموقع مميز


----------



## همام محمد خير (6 نوفمبر 2010)

والله شكرا لك وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبن الوطن (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموقع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سماح_محمد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed Ragab aaa (1 ديسمبر 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر وربنا يبارك لك


----------



## mohamedbadawy (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng lfc (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*
*موقع مميز
*​


----------



## islam gamal (21 مارس 2011)

الموقع جامد ونرجوا المذيد


----------



## سميرسعيد (23 مارس 2011)

تسلم يا باش مهندس


----------



## husammu (17 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## taha hussein2000 (18 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

